# TPO and asphalt compatibility



## dan_chi (Oct 7, 2017)

I know they are not compatible. My question is: what will happen if they do come in contact?


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

It is possible to install a TPO membrane over an asphalt surface; it just isn't a great option. If you've got no other choice, however, then I'd recommend putting down a layer of solid insulation first. Also, make sure the asphalt roof surface is in good condition. If it's cracked or if there are any leaks, then you'll want to fix those before putting in your TPO roof.


----------

